# 17 y/o needs Help with labs labs!!!



## Ben442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi my name is ben and I'm new on these boards. I'm a 17 y/o male and have been really struggling with hypothyroid symptoms including debilitating fatigue, depression, and brain fog. I was diagnosed with hashimotos a few years ago with positive results on antibody tests. It had been under control until these last few months. My labs brand new labs are

5.84 tsh (lab range: 0.35-5.50)
2.5 pg/ml free t3 (2.3-4.2)
1.02 ng/dl t4 (0.89-1.76)
368 reverse t3 (90-350) sorry i don't know the units

My endocrinologist is a useless putz and says I'm fine because my t3 and t4 are within "normal range". I also don't understand the reverse t3 issue because my ratio is clearly off. Different studies range from saying reverse t3 is a primary concern in hypothyroidism to some saying it is harmless. If I can just get some information to arm myself against my endocrine i would be very thankful.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Ben442 said:


> Hi my name is ben and I'm new on these boards. I'm a 17 y/o male and have been really struggling with hypothyroid symptoms including debilitating fatigue, depression, and brain fog. I was diagnosed with hashimotos a few years ago with positive results on antibody tests. It had been under control until these last few months. My labs brand new labs are
> 
> 5.84 tsh (lab range: 0.35-5.50)
> 2.5 pg/ml free t3 (2.3-4.2)
> ...


Your level would be low if the lab had used the quest diagnostics range for your age:

Reference Range(s)
<1 Year Not established
1-9 Years 3.4-5.1 pg/mL
10-13 Years 3.4-4.8 pg/mL
14-18 Years 2.9-4.6 pg/mL
>18 Years 2.3-4.2 pg/mL

My brother is 17 years old and his free T3 level is 3.5 pg/ml. I would argue that your ENT isn't very intelligent. Your level of FT3 is in the basement and I think it's not good for you because you're still growing. You should find another doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ben442 said:


> Hi my name is ben and I'm new on these boards. I'm a 17 y/o male and have been really struggling with hypothyroid symptoms including debilitating fatigue, depression, and brain fog. I was diagnosed with hashimotos a few years ago with positive results on antibody tests. It had been under control until these last few months. My labs brand new labs are
> 
> 5.84 tsh (lab range: 0.35-5.50)
> 2.5 pg/ml free t3 (2.3-4.2)
> ...


Hi, Ben!!!










It is my humble opinion that the first order of business would be to find another doctor and you don't necessarily need an endo. You are way hypo. Most of us here would be quite ill if our numbers were like that.

You hardly have any FREE T3 which is your active hormone which leads me to believe that you are just exhausted all the time.

On that TPO; that is only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. It means that more tests should be run.

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

Here is additional info that may or may not help you. I hope it does.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

FREES
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

TSH
Considering the evidence

According to David S. Cooper, MD, director of the Division of Endocrinology at Sinai Hospital of Baltimore, "the only argument for lowering the upper limit of normal is an epidemiologic study that shows that people who have TSH levels above 2.5 mIU/L seem to have a higher rate of progression to overt hypothyroidism."

http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716


----------



## Ben442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the links. I'm in the middle of trying to get a new doc, but my insurance is a pain in the ass ... My only real question left is if i should be worried about the high levels of reverse T3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ben442 said:


> Thank you so much for the links. I'm in the middle of trying to get a new doc, but my insurance is a pain in the ass ... My only real question left is if i should be worried about the high levels of reverse T3?


Maybe. If still high after medical intervention......................??

Here is info on that!

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm


----------

